# Star Wars Spoof



## daniel_r (Apr 6, 2002)

Top 15 Star Wars Euphemisms for Masturbation 
15. Shooting Womprats in Beggar's Canyon 

14. Grooming the Wookie 

13. Making the Kessel Run 

12. Polishing Vader's Helmet 

11. Evacuating Tatooine 

10. Unsheathing the Meatsaber 

9. Releasing the Special Edition 

8. Jumping to Delight Speed 

7. Communicating with Red Leader One 

6. Lightsaber Practice with Captain Solo 

5. Tinkering With the R2 Unit 

4. Manually Targeting the Rebel Base 

3. Performing the Jedi Hand Trick 

2. Scratching Yoda Behind the Ears 

1.Test Firing the Death Star 


Also 

If Samuel L.Jackson was in Star Wars... 

1. You can stick your well-laid Death Star plans up your well-laid ***. 

2. You must go to Dagobah, where you will be taught by Yoda, the sly, sweet mother f****r who taught me this ****. 

3. Thats no moon, ******* - thats a f****ing space station! 

4. I don't care how good you say they are. I ain't fightin' alongside no f**k-*** teddy bears. 

5. You don't need to see my goddamn identification, 'cause these ain't the motherf****n' droids you're looking for. 

6. Womp rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but I'll never know, 'cause even if it did I wouldn't eat the filthy motherf****r. 

7. This is your father's lightsaber. When you absolutely, positively, have to kill every motherf******g stormtrooper in the room... accept no substitutes. 

8. If Obi-wan ain't home then I don't know what the f**k we're gonna do. I ain't got no other connections on Tattooine. 

9. Feel the Force, motherf****r. 

10. You sendin' in the Fett? ****, Hutt, that's all you had to say! 

11. Yeah Chewie's got a hair problem. What the brother gonna do? He's a wookie. 

12. Does Jabba the Hutt look like a *****? 

13. Hand me my lightsaber... it's the one that says, 'Bad Mother F****r.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Click here


----------



## Elfan (Nov 21, 2002)

:-D


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 21, 2002)

LOL:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Nov 23, 2002)

Sacrilege!


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 24, 2002)

Cheap Sunglasses....


----------



## Roland (Nov 24, 2002)

I had to watch it 5 times, each time laughing out loud, then forwarded it to my friends.
That was great, thank you!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2002)

Did you check out the rest of the vids there?  Way too funny!:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 25, 2002)

This is a spoof of the "Apple switch" ads.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=68643 

Click on the 'WATCH THIS MOVIE' link.  Pretty silly.

Cthulhu


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 3, 2003)

That was very funny!  I remember that part sooo well in the movie.  HAHAHA!


----------



## The Master (Sep 27, 2006)

daniel_r said:


> Top 15 Star Wars Euphemisms for Masturbation
> 15. Shooting Womprats in Beggar's Canyon
> 
> 14. Grooming the Wookie
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 27, 2006)

Kirk said:


> Click here


 
Kirk - This is too funny, lol. My kids made me replay it about 15 times.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 28, 2006)

Try this one...  http://www.atomfilms.com/landing/landingIndex.jsp?id=ewok


----------

